# Bibs for athletic build



## 2by2handsofblue (Mar 7, 2017)

I think for your build, it's going to be hard to find 1 that's going to fit your unusual build. I say go large. It's better to be comfortable waist down.

Or forgo the bib style.

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Just get the large freebird, the stretch fabric is nice. You can tighten the upper part anyways, and there's room for a few beers.


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

My son 185cm/73kg jumped up a size in Freebird (S to M) as well just as we could get them on sale really cheap. They fit unreal. Just adjusted the shoulder straps which lifted them. 

So just go large. They are bibs, you don't have to look like a supermodel in them.


----------



## GregT943 (Apr 1, 2019)

The loose fabric is on the sides so when I move my arms the fabric bunches up under them. I don't care what I look like, I just want it to be comfortable and that much loose fabric around the sides and top isn't comfortable. Tightening the suspenders does nothing to remove the loose fabric from the sides. It's loose circumference wise, not length wise.


----------



## Flavor_James86 (Jun 6, 2018)

I really like my Trew Trewth Bibs. I'm a 36 waist with 27in thighs and they are pretty comfy through the trunk.

I also have a pair of 686 Quantum Thermograph pants that are great! The material is fairly stretchy so movements don't feel restricted. I think they make a bib version of the thermographs too.


----------



## GregT943 (Apr 1, 2019)

With REI's excellent return policy and their current awesome clearance price on the Flylow Baker bib ($220), I figured I would buy a pair and see how they fit. The Trewth Bib looks nice, if the Flylow doesn't fit comfortably I'll probably give those a try. Thanks for the recommendations!


----------



## GregT943 (Apr 1, 2019)

With REI's excellent return policy and their current awesome clearance price on the Flylow Baker bib ($220), I figured I would buy a pair and see how they fit. The Trewth Bib looks nice, if the Flylow doesn't fit comfortably I'll probably give those a try. Thanks for the recommendations!


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Another Trew endorsement


----------



## 165586 (May 9, 2018)

FlyLow Baker bibs.


----------



## Ace864 (Jan 18, 2021)

I think with your body type it will be hard to find something. Have you considered doing some workouts to shape your lower part of the body? My friend had the same issue, and he wasn't fat. But for some reason, his lower body part was larger than the rest of his body. It was hard to find something that would fit him. As far as I know, his gym coach recommended him some workouts that will shape his hips and calf muscles. He also started to buy some vitamins from here https://www.nhc.com/brand/onnit He said that they help him relax after his workouts. I never tried them, but I saw the result on my friend. His legs didn’t look too big compared to the rest of his body.


----------



## GregT943 (Apr 1, 2019)

Ace864 said:


> I think with your body type it will be hard to find something. Have you considered doing some workouts to slim down your lower part of the body?


My lower body is developed because of working out. Being in shape is part of my job. The flylow baker bib fits great and I definitely recommend it.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Trew bibs


----------

